# Heat Pump goes into Fault mode after cycle - Clicking & Fault indicator



## jameswoods741 (3 mo ago)

American Standard Silver Series. Approx 5 years old. First time running system in about a month.


Turned-on thermostat to heat, set temp 2 degrees higher than current temp
Aux heat cam on temporarily, them turned-off
Cycle continued
Temp achieved, cycle completed, pump & air handler turned-off
Clicking coming from outside heat pump
turned off thermostat, still clicking
turned-off breaker at pump, still clicking
turned-off main break in house panel, clicking stopped.
turned-back on, cycled normally, then clicking after cycle completed
took off outside pump service panel. Both Red fault light and green system light flashing.
I tried to count the fault light blinks for error code, but appear to just be constant flashing.
pretty loud clicking about the same pace as the flashing lights coming from the circuit board area, or right behind it.


----------



## jameswoods741 (3 mo ago)

Now the fault indicator stays lit constant (no flashing) when the thermostat is turned-off.


----------

